

Yahoo to Replace PHP with JavaScript on Server Side (Node.js) - mlemos
http://www.jsclasses.org/blog/post/14-Is-JavaScript-going-to-replace-PHP--Lately-in-JavaScript-podcast-episode-7.html

======
farrel
Headline is incorrect.

